# At Ko Olina



## GregT (Mar 25, 2016)

All,

Arrived Wednesday at Ko Olina, and the property looks terrific.  We are in Hale Kona on the 10th floor.  This is a penthouse unit we reserved with points last year and we are really enjoying the property and room.   Last night, we sat on the balcony and listened to the music coming up from Longboard's, it was terrific.

If there are any TUGgers here, I'd love to meet for a cocktail!  We are here until April 2nd.  Aloha!

Best,

Greg


----------



## frank808 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey greg give me a call.  I am here and would love to meet up.  At the hot tub now and will be back tonight as we are leaving in a bit.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 25, 2016)

You guys are killing me!

Clearly my job is getting in the way of my vacations!

Have fun.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Greg, wish we could join you. We won't be there until early June, but can visualize it. Have a great time.

Cheers!

Mike


----------



## frank808 (Mar 25, 2016)

When i  june are you coming mjm? Will be here till we fly to orlando mid june.  Hopefully we can meet up. Would love to meet another tugger for a chat.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 25, 2016)

frank808 said:


> When i  june are you coming mjm? Will be here till we fly to orlando mid june.  Hopefully we can meet up. Would love to meet another tugger for a chat.



We will be at Ko Olina from June 3-11. Flying in from Kauai and out to Maui. Marriott the entire time. I would enjoy connecting with you if our times overlap.

Mike


----------



## frank808 (Mar 25, 2016)

Great will be at Ko Olina till june 12.  Will pm me you my number so that we can get together.  See you then.


----------



## dualrated2 (Mar 25, 2016)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Arrived Wednesday at Ko Olina, and the property looks terrific.  We are in Hale Kona on the 10th floor.  This is a penthouse unit we reserved with points last year and we are really enjoying the property and room.   Last night, we sat on the balcony and listened to the music coming up from Longboard's, it was terrific.
> 
> ...



11017? If so, stayed there last October. Great views.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Greg,

How is your weather today?  I believe that it is raining and thundering in Oahu.  

We have had VOG almost every day so very dreary.  There was a lot of wind the first day so it was sunny and clear but the waves were so big that the Catamarans were stopped and our waiter, upstairs at Leilani's" told us that the building was shaking.  The waves went half way up to the top at Black Rock and more so the two days before according to him.

Have fun at Ko'olina!


----------



## slum808 (Mar 25, 2016)

Greg we just missed you. We were at mko last weekend. Please say hi to Jonnel for me.


----------



## GregT (Mar 26, 2016)

dualrated2 said:


> 11017? If so, stayed there last October. Great views.



Just down the hall from that unit -- that's the fantastic unit on the end, correct?



iconnections said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> How is your weather today?  I believe that it is raining and thundering in Oahu.
> 
> ...



Hi Emmy, we had some rain yesterday morning but it cleared by mid-afternoon.  We went for a hike and it was spectacular going through the rain forest to the waterfall.  Beautiful hike.  I hope you are well and enjoy Maui!



slum808 said:


> Greg we just missed you. We were at mko last weekend. Please say hi to Jonnel for me.



Steve, very sorry to miss you, if you find yourself out west again, please let me know, would be great to see you and Carly again and have you meet the kids.  Please tell her I said hello.


Ko Olina is a beautiful property, everytime I am here, I wonder why I don't come more.  I hope it maintains its tranquil charm when the new development comes up next door.  I met up with Frank808 yesterday and have a new appreciation for his many timeshare travels -- he practically lives at this place, and I can see why!

We are here with a group of three other families -- two arrived yesterday and the third arrives today.  All are in 1BR units, booked with points.   One family has a 1BR OV that is on 14th floor of Moana, the view is spectacular.  Second family has a 1BR MV that is on 9th floor of Kona, the view is very good, but not the superior pool side.  I know third couple is in Moana, just don't know where.

I'm impressed with the location for these two reservations, all made with points.  This is a prime week, with Spring Break, and I was concerned that point reservations would be given little respect, but these are great rooms.  Will see if we go 3 for 3.

David Wong has now settled in here as GM and I will see if I can cross paths with him.  He was our GM at MOC and did a great job there and has now moved over.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## dualrated2 (Mar 26, 2016)

GregT said:


> Just down the hall from that unit -- that's the fantastic unit on the end, correct?



Yes. It is my all time favorite.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Greg, I'm glad to hear the room assignments worked out well. The last time we were there we had an OV room on the 15th floor of Moana and really enjoyed it.

I'm curious, where did you hike through a rain forest up to a waterfall? We've never done that, but will be there in June, so may try it.

Enjoy your time there.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## beaches (Mar 30, 2016)

*Ko Olina*



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Arrived Wednesday at Ko Olina, and the property looks terrific.  We are in Hale Kona on the 10th floor.  This is a penthouse unit we reserved with points last year and we are really enjoying the property and room.   Last night, we sat on the balcony and listened to the music coming up from Longboard's, it was terrific.
> 
> ...





Arrived  Sunday for a week  Would love to meet others too!  In Kona building..sue


----------



## cp73 (Mar 30, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> I'm curious, where did you hike through a rain forest up to a waterfall? We've never done that, but will be there in June, so may try it.



I don't know if its the one Greg went to but we were there in February and did a similar hike. It was at Waimea Falls Park. It is located right across the street from Waimea Bay entrance. There is a 20-30 minute easy hike (stroll) up a paved road through a forest to the falls. Many movies have been filmed at this location, including the show Lost. They do charge an admission charge and its popular with tourist. You can also swim in the lake with the falls although I questioned how healthy it is. Although this place is set up for tourist it was enjoyable. It was an easy hike and if you have young kids they could make it. They also have a tram you could ride on for a few extra dollars. Google it and you can get more details.

Greg, glad your enjoying Ko Olina. My wife and I also love it and decided we need to get there once every year. If you haven't already walk down past the old Marriott hotel and enter the beach past the hotel from the road side. You will find a small beach with lots of turtles. The entrance is in the parking lot where the Luaua takes place. Its an easy walk from the resort.


----------



## Sheesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Greg,

Have a great time at Ko Olina. You aren't by chance going to go to Maui next week are you?

We arrive April 3 for 12 days so would like to meet up if you are, but I'm guessing spring break will be over.

Of course you are only down the road so maybe in Cali. Do enjoy your time on Oahu!

Sheila


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 30, 2016)

cp73 said:


> I don't know if its the one Greg went to but we were there in February and did a similar hike. It was at Waimea Falls Park. It is located right across the street from Waimea Bay entrance. There is a 20-30 minute easy hike (stroll) up a paved road through a forest to the falls. Many movies have been filmed at this location, including the show Lost. They do charge an admission charge and its popular with tourist. You can also swim in the lake with the falls although I questioned how healthy it is. Although this place is set up for tourist it was enjoyable. It was an easy hike and if you have young kids they could make it. They also have a tram you could ride on for a few extra dollars. Google it and you can get more details.



Thanks for the information. I will check it out. This would be another new activity for us.

Mike


----------



## silentg (Mar 30, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> We will be at Ko Olina from June 3-11. Flying in from Kauai and out to Maui. Marriott the entire time. I would enjoy connecting with you if our times overlap.
> 
> Mike



We will be at Ko Olina June 8-11 we could meet up for a Mini Tug get together?
Are either of you bringing the banner?
Silentg


----------



## GregT (Mar 30, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> Greg, I'm glad to hear the room assignments worked out well. The last time we were there we had an OV room on the 15th floor of Moana and really enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm curious, where did you hike through a rain forest up to a waterfall? We've never done that, but will be there in June, so may try it.
> 
> ...



Mike, it was at Manoa Falls, near punch bowl. It was beautiful and an easy hike, I hope you do it!

We are really enjoying our time here at Ko Olina.  I was curious what MKO veterans think of the different towers?  

More specifically, between Hale Kona and Hale Moana?   I expect next time we come, we will get a 2Br LO because we like the contained sun room for Jack - he loves it in there. 

I'm weighing the superior view of Hale Moana versus the easier access to amenities/pools that is Hale Kona. 

Any comments from our MKO veterans?

Best,

Greg


----------



## StevenTing (Mar 30, 2016)

My preference has always been Kona or Naia be of parking.  I think the one time we were in Moana, we could never find parking and had to valet it.  Even though there was no charge, there was always the time waiting to get your car.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 30, 2016)

GregT said:


> Mike, it was at Manoa Falls, near punch bowl. It was beautiful and an easy hike, I hope you do it!
> 
> We are really enjoying our time here at Ko Olina.  I was curious what MKO veterans think of the different towers?
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg. We will check out that hike.

We have only stayed in Hale Moana and have really enjoyed the OV view. We haven't had a problem with parking as Steven mentioned, but that it most likely a timing issue. The barbecue area is conveniently located and I have used it each visit. We don't mind the walk to the pool, even those closer to the cove. For us the view is most important.

Like you, I am interested in the views of more experienced Ko Olina TUG members.

Cheers.

Mike


----------



## frank808 (Mar 31, 2016)

silentg said:


> We will be at Ko Olina June 8-11 we could meet up for a Mini Tug get together?
> Are either of you bringing the banner?
> Silentg


Lets set up at mIni tug meeting.  I will be there and mjm so at least 3 of use.  Anyone else going to be here?


----------



## frank808 (Mar 31, 2016)

My favorite tower is kona.  We like being central to everything.  Also easy to get to the marketplace for drinks.  Naia would be the next tower we ask for.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 4, 2016)

GregT said:


> Ko Olina is a beautiful property, everytime I am here, I wonder why I don't come more.  I hope it maintains its tranquil charm when the new development comes up next door.
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Greg - As a Maui Ocean Club expert, I'm curious on your opinions on Ko Olina Beach Club?   We've been to both, but only once to MKO years ago. Maui is by far our favorite island, and the MOC resort is fantastic.  While Oahu is our third favorite island (also behind Kauai), the appeal of Ko Olina as it was built from the ground up for timeshare is intriguing.  The MKO 3-bedrooms appear to be of good value for the size and re-sale price, at a very nice resort.  OV at MKO is not OF at MOC, but still great.   I'm also surprised at the high price MVC uses for MKO re-sale weeks...as they are really high.   

Biggest question will be how this Ko Olina area changes as new resorts fill the open spaces in the lagoons.


----------



## GregT (Apr 4, 2016)

hangloose said:


> Greg - As a Maui Ocean Club expert, I'm curious on your opinions on Ko Olina Beach Club?   We've been to both, but only once to MKO years ago. Maui is by far our favorite island, and the MOC resort is fantastic.  While Oahu is our third favorite island (also behind Kauai), the appeal of Ko Olina as it was built from the ground up for timeshare is intriguing.  The MKO 3-bedrooms appear to be of good value for the size and re-sale price, at a very nice resort.  OV at MKO is not OF at MOC, but still great.   I'm also surprised at the high price MVC uses for MKO re-sale weeks...as they are really high.
> 
> Biggest question will be how this Ko Olina area changes as new resorts fill the open spaces in the lagoons.



I think Ko Olina is a terrific property, and each time I've been, I've loved it and wondered why I don't visit more often.  I believe the addition of new adjacent luxury properties will impact some of the tranquility that is wonderful for MKO, but will also provide new destinations and continue to spur development.  I do not think Ko Olina will be crowded by any stretch.

All this being said, I still prefer Maui Ocean Club.  I think the location on Kaanapali Beach is fantastic and that the units themselves (new tower) and the grounds/amenities are superior to MKO.  The expansive, ocean-front lawn and pool are tremendous.  The walking proximity to good shopping and restaurants is desirable, and an attractive mix of high end hotels adjacent provide additional features.   MOC is my favorite of any timeshare property, and only the attractive features of Ritz Carlton STT gives me any hesitation -- but I still prefer MOC to RC-STT.

The only thing that I consider superior at MKO is the lagoon.  The beach/coral/waves at Kaanapali can be dangerous and the rocks can be painful -- we do enjoy wave riding out from the Napili Tower/Kaanapali Alii, but net net, there isn't much time spent on beach in front of MOC.  We will walk to where the waves/entry/sand are better.

And the points chart reflects these realities -- would I choose to go for 11 days in a 2BR OV at MKO or 7 days at a 2BR OF at MOC-L/N?  I would probably take the extended trip at MKO, because time is precious in Hawaii.  

Marriott was very smart when they developed their points chart, and forecasted demand.

It is a nice problem to have -- being able to critique the difference features of two exceptional Hawaiian properties.

Kauai Lagoons is another worthy competitor (as is Waiohai), but KL struggles with a substandard pool infrastructure and no beach -- living on the desirability of its room layout and stunning lanai.   Others should chime in on Waiohai, as I've not stayed, but it looks like a beautiful property with great proximity to a desirable beach.   Great options for us to choose from.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Apr 4, 2016)

GregT said:


> I'm weighing the superior view of Hale Moana versus the easier access to amenities/pools that is Hale Kona.



Okay, I spent a little bit of time thinking about this before we departed.  At the end of the day, either property has advantages and disadvantages, and I have concluded I would be happy with either tower, and will request highest floor possible, either tower.

For reference, we are focused on these two towers because of the advantage of the sun room in these layouts -- Jack liked the room and stayed on a rollaway, converting any 2BR into a 3BR -- a huge opportunity.  The Naia tower has advantages over both buildings and one day, I will view it as the primary building to request.  Points users should consider this comment carefully, due to the ability to specifically reserve a 2BR Non-Lockoff.

So in considering the differences between Kona and Moana, the following came to mind:

1) Moana is "much" farther to our preferred pool, the Reflection Pool (formerly known as the Adult Pool).  It is 3X the distance to RP that Kona tower is.  However, I suspect that it is simply a matter of Kona being extremely close, whereas Moana is normal.  For comparison, I liken it to Maui Ocean Club (Lahaina Villas) and the relative distance to the Lahaina Pool versus the Super Pool.  Not a big deal.

2) Moana has much superior views to Kona, unless you are the lucky Kona visitor to be on the short-stacked stub that angles out, and is also above the tree line.  Those rooms would be spectacular.

3) Kona has the ultimate View Opportunity for mountain view owners -- two rooms that are really ocean view -- I would have to think owners get those

4) Kona has much better access to registration desk and the marketplace.  Not insignificant for those of us whose room keys always seem to be dead

5) Moana grills are superior to Kona grills.  There is a sunset view opportunity and the walls are shorter.  These second point may seem trivial, but it was huge for me.  I bring alot of infrastructure to the grill (appetizers, speaker, wine, plates, etc) and there is no where to put it at Kona grills.  The shorter walls at Moana provided needed real estate.  This may matter only to me.

So advantages to either building.  I will be happy in either one, and will simply request highest floor possible.  Interestingly, I expect that to put me in Moana as I think Kona is a commonly requested building by owners, whereas I didn't meet a single person at the Moana grills who requested Moana.  They liked it.  But no one requested it.  And many of them were exchangers.  That was telling to me -- Kona tower was mostly owners, with some DC point people.  Not a single exchanger.  Moana had many of them.  

This didn't surprise me, but I did find it interesting.  This should also give TUGgers a Room Opportunity if we specifically request Moana.  I think we will be high floor because most (owner) room requests will be favoring Naia and Kona, and anything 9th floor or higher in Moana will be spectacular.  6th/7th/8th floor still clear the tree line, but there was a difference as I got to the higher floors.

I apologize for the lengthy download, and hope I've not bored my TUGging friends. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## crf450x (Apr 5, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Lets set up at mIni tug meeting.  I will be there and mjm so at least 3 of use.  Anyone else going to be here?


I will be at MKO 6/6/16-6/10/16  with the few days before at aulani and the week before that from the big island.  Then we head to maui afterwards. 

A mini tug get together sounds nice.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 5, 2016)

crf450x said:


> I will be at MKO 6/6/16-6/10/16  with the few days before at aulani and the week before that from the big island.  Then we head to maui afterwards.
> 
> A mini tug get together sounds nice.


Sounds great! We have silentg,mjm,cfr450x and frank808 so far.  Anyone else is going to be at mko in early june just post up.   Anyone have a preffered date and time?  I prefer evenings after 8 as that is the time i am usually here.


----------



## crf450x (Apr 5, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Sounds great! We have silentg,mjm,cfr450x and frank808 so far.  Anyone else is going to be at mko in early june just post up.   Anyone have a preffered date and time?  I prefer evenings after 8 as that is the time i am usually here.



Monday 6/6/16 in the evening works for me.


----------



## silentg (Apr 5, 2016)

crf450x said:


> Monday 6/6/16 in the evening works for me.



We don't arrive until 6/8/16


----------



## crf450x (Apr 5, 2016)

silentg said:


> We don't arrive until 6/8/16



We leave in the morning on the 10th so the 8th or 9th in the evening may work depending on what time we get back to the resort if we head out exploring the island.

We usually get up early so early mornings are always good with me as well before we go out and about.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thursday 6/9 sounds good?


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Frank, sorry for the delay in responding. June 9 at 8pm works for me. I look forward to meeting everyone who participates. Thanks for organizing the get together.

Mike


----------



## frank808 (Apr 6, 2016)

Doss thursday 6/9 work for silentg and crf450x?


----------



## crf450x (Apr 6, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Doss thursday 6/9 work for silentg and crf450x?


I am good for 6/9.


----------



## spaulino (Apr 6, 2016)

So.. reading this thread makes me think that OV is much better at Kona and/or Moana tower more than the new Naia tower. I'm a new owner but have stayed in Ko'Olia quite a few times but have only stayed in main Kona tower. I have yet to book our 1st trip as an owner but will be doing that in June for 2017 trip so I'd like to find out which tower is more desirable for OV units. We have a 2BR OV. I was ok with Kona tower during our previous stays but have not seen/stayed at Naia or Moana tower so I can't compare. Now that we're owners and have the option to "request", I'd like our 1st stay there to be in a nice OV room. Planning on locking off for following year's use but not 100% sure yet.

I remember using the bbq grills but I cant remember which tower. Does the Naia tower have grills? I remember it being far away from everything but close to the newest pool, which sometimes have it's pros and cons. Pros being it's closest to the new pool and closest to the beach, Cons being its closest to the new pool which where all the little kids are and maybe too noisy?? I dont mind noise since i have kids but I do mind if it's excessive and already very late at night.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 6, 2016)

Each tower has a set of grills and Naia tower has the most grills.  I think there are 12 grills there and a very nice view of the sunset while grilling.  
I dont think you can go wrong with any tower in a high floor ocean view. Except for the kona tower units above the valet that you have to look around and to the right for ov.  I cant believe those units were deeded ov.  The closest units to the water would be Naia.  I got moana top floor 3br once and the view was SPECTACULAR.  When you open the front door to the villa, all you see is the blue ocean and sky.  It was even nicer than the 3br penthouse oceanfront view at lagoon towers at the hilton hawaiia village.  The moana unit was the farthest from the water but the view was the best I have ever had.
Just ask for highest floor available and you should be good.  Now kona is central to everything and that is why i request that tower.


----------



## GregT (Apr 7, 2016)

spaulino said:


> So.. reading this thread makes me think that OV is much better at Kona and/or Moana tower more than the new Naia tower.



I do think NAIA is the best tower.  I focused heavily on Kona and Moana only because they have the little sun room separated from the MBR and it is a great place to put a rollaway bed for an 11 year old boy.  One day, I won't need that segregated space and I will request Nala Tower for my unit.  I may use DC Points so I can specifically get a 2BR non-lockoff (only in Naia) or at that point I will be an owner, so I will have a better chance.  

Naia is only a little farther to the Reflections Pool than Moana, is right next to the lagoon, has excellent BBQ infrastructure, and terrific views from that tower.  It is the best of the three towers, in my opinion, and I also focused so heavily on the other two because of the sun room. 

Enjoy your trip!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 7, 2016)

Anybody have an update as to the restaurant status on the ground floor of the building in which one checks in ?

I was there in January and the existing restaurant lease was due to be terminated last month (I believe), and another restaurant that would serve three meals a day was scheduled to move into that space.

Is it open and how is the quality of food?  





.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here right now and Chucks closed down April 1.  Longhis is scheduled to open May 1.  There are temporary signs i  the elevator and around the grounds that say Longohis coming soon.


----------



## pspercy (Apr 8, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Here right now and Chucks closed down April 1.  Longhis is scheduled to open May 1.  There are temporary signs i  the elevator and around the grounds that say Longohis coming soon.




 Longhis ?

I hope it's better than the one in Lahaina


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 8, 2016)

pspercy said:


> Longhis ?
> I hope it's better than the one in Lahaina



Is this perception from multiple visits or one bad experience?  We've been to both the Lahaina and Wailea locations without any problems...


----------



## frank808 (Apr 8, 2016)

pspercy said:


> Longhis ?
> 
> I hope it's better than the one in Lahaina


I dont know but i will tell you when we visit longhis koolina next month.
The food at longhis lahaina and ala moana have gone down hill from years past.  I used to love going to longhis when it was only in lahaina (yes over a decade ago).  But since they have branched out the food is no where were it was.  It has become lackluster and mediocre.  But i will give the new one a try anyway and report back.  I am hoping to be surprised.


----------



## cp73 (Apr 8, 2016)

I had dinner at Chucks on Valentines day and it wasn't good. The salad bar was ok but my filet was way over cooked (ordered medium rare),  my wifes pasta was mushy, and the desert was ok. I think the days of salad bars are way over. I look forward to longhis. But my favorite is Monkey Pod. We went a couple of times. Great food both times. Also did Ama Ama and it was fair.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Keep the reviews of Longhis coming...we arrive on 30 April!*

Keep the reviews of Longhis coming...we arrive on 30 April!

I just checked their menus at Lahaina. Their prices for appetizers are more than what we were paying for tasty 3-course menus del dia (with wine) in Spain last month...one of the reasons we already have 6 weeks in Spain booked again for next year.

Looks like our food budget for Maui and Oahu needs a significant uptick. I can survive on poke, but my wife can't. Costco, here we come!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Apr 9, 2016)

We arrive the 22nd and leave the 29th for Kauai so we miss the new restaurant and the new Four Seasons. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Apr 10, 2016)

We are in for 6/9 at 8pm where should we meet?
Silentg


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm chuckling over the meeting time of 8:00 pm:

-The time doesn't change in Hawaii so the sun sets about 7:00 - at 8:00 it is quite dark, and it "feels" late in Hawaii.

-They roll up the streets when the sun goes down.

-If you are from the East Coast, your internal clock will feel like it's 2:00 in the morning - especially if you just arrived.  Even for West Coasters - it will feel like 11 pm.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tables by the marketplace?  I like to get a drink there or would you guys prefer longboards?  Maybe longhis if they have a bar with drinks?  We have a little while to decide.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I open to either location. Looking forward to getting together.

Mike


----------



## crf450x (Apr 11, 2016)

I am open to either location as well.  Always nice to talk shop with other like minded TUG addicts.


----------



## silentg (Apr 11, 2016)

crf450x said:


> I am open to either location as well.  Always nice to talk shop with other like minded TUG addicts.



Sounds good to me, this is our first time there, so can we meet in the lobby? And go from there?
Silentg


----------



## frank808 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok leta meet in front of the marketplace.  Lots of chairs and tables and have met many tuggers there over the years.  Bring your own drinks or purchase at the marketplace.  I just buy a $35 drink mug yearly.  It is a bargain for our usage.  See you all in a couple of months.


----------



## chrisfromOC (Apr 11, 2016)

GregT said:


> I think Ko Olina is a terrific property, and each time I've been, I've loved it and wondered why I don't visit more often.  I believe the addition of new adjacent luxury properties will impact some of the tranquility that is wonderful for MKO, but will also provide new destinations and continue to spur development.  I do not think Ko Olina will be crowded by any stretch.
> 
> All this being said, I still prefer Maui Ocean Club.  I think the location on Kaanapali Beach is fantastic and that the units themselves (new tower) and the grounds/amenities are superior to MKO.  The expansive, ocean-front lawn and pool are tremendous.  The walking proximity to good shopping and restaurants is desirable, and an attractive mix of high end hotels adjacent provide additional features.   MOC is my favorite of any timeshare property, and only the attractive features of Ritz Carlton STT gives me any hesitation -- but I still prefer MOC to RC-STT.
> 
> ...



Greg, I've enjoyed your posts on the various Hawaii resorts and will chime in with my thoughts.  Given that proximity to a great beach is first and foremost for me, I like the Waiohai more than all of the others.  I think the units at Kauai Lagoons were the nicest, and the views were great, but the smallish pool and distance from even a mediocre beach are big drawbacks to me.  I see Kauai Lagoons as a great resort for a few couples to go to without kids for a golf trip or something of that sort.  KBC is far and away my least favorite of any of the Hawaii MVC resorts.  The only think going for it are views.  The units and entire property seem a bit tired, and the beach seems fine until you venture around the island a bit to see what you are missing.

Koolina has really nice units and views, but the sterility of the man made lagoon just doesn't do it for me.  Kaanapali has what I consider the best views, and the newer towers have a fit and finish that is first class as well, but that beach is just not my cup of tea due to the seasonal nature of its existence.

I come back to the Waiohai.  The units are not even in the same class as KL, Kaanapali or Koolina, and most of them have no view, but the location on the beach makes it my favorite.  Somehow I've managed to be assigned one of the units that directly faces the ocean several times now, and while those views are great there are only a handful of those units on the entire property (while some of the other MVC resorts have dozens of units with better views).  As I read in someone else's post some time ago, that's why they make cholocate and vanilla!

Chris


----------



## GregT (Apr 12, 2016)

chrisfromOC said:


> Greg, I've enjoyed your posts on the various Hawaii resorts and will chime in with my thoughts.  Given that proximity to a great beach is first and foremost for me, I like the Waiohai more than all of the others.  I think the units at Kauai Lagoons were the nicest, and the views were great, but the smallish pool and distance from even a mediocre beach are big drawbacks to me.  I see Kauai Lagoons as a great resort for a few couples to go to without kids for a golf trip or something of that sort.  KBC is far and away my least favorite of any of the Hawaii MVC resorts.  The only think going for it are views.  The units and entire property seem a bit tired, and the beach seems fine until you venture around the island a bit to see what you are missing.
> 
> Koolina has really nice units and views, but the sterility of the man made lagoon just doesn't do it for me.  Kaanapali has what I consider the best views, and the newer towers have a fit and finish that is first class as well, but that beach is just not my cup of tea due to the seasonal nature of its existence.
> 
> ...



Chris, thank you for your comments, they make a great deal of sense.  I will also say this about Waiohai, the grounds are beautiful.  We are accustomed to beautiful properties (each of MOC/MKO/MAW are beautiful), but there is something about Waiohai that is special. From my visits (but not yet a stay), I've speculated that Garden View at MAW is not a let down -- and one day hope to find it out first hand.

Thanks for posting the comments on Waiohai, and interesting how the beach there is such an advantage -- perhaps it is the best (most usable?) beach of the differing Marriott Hawaii properties, a point that doesn't get enough attention?

Best,

Greg


----------



## silentg (Apr 12, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Ok leta meet in front of the marketplace.  Lots of chairs and tables and have met many tuggers there over the years.  Bring your own drinks or purchase at the marketplace.  I just buy a $35 drink mug yearly.  It is a bargain for our usage.  See you all in a couple of months.



Looking forward to it
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Jun 10, 2016)

*Can't make it*



frank808 said:


> Tables by the marketplace?  I like to get a drink there or would you guys prefer longboards?  Maybe longhis if they have a bar with drinks?  We have a little while to decide.



Sorry to cancel this late, we spent the day sight seeing with my cousin, she took us all over, we had a great time. But cannot get together tonight. Going out early 6:30 am tomorrow to Pearl Harbor! Have to get some rest. 
Silentg


----------



## frank808 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ok maybe tomorrow night.
No one else messaged me to get together tonight.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 10, 2016)

We have been here since Sunday and leave for maui sat. Tomorrow night would work better for me as well. What time works for everyone. Same time of 8pm at the marketplace?


----------



## frank808 (Jun 10, 2016)

Had a great meet and talk with crf450x!  If you have some time friday night silentg for a meet up just post it here.  I will be available in the evening and maybe crf450x will be able to also?
Great talk about the travels and places you have been to crf450x!  Always a pleasure meeting like minded Tuggers and discussing the joys of timesharing.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 10, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Had a great meet and talk with crf450x!  If you have some time friday night silentg for a meet up just post it here.  I will be available in the evening and maybe crf450x will be able to also?
> Great talk about the travels and places you have been to crf450x!  Always a pleasure meeting like minded Tuggers and discussing the joys of timesharing.



Frank, I enjoyed meeting you last night. Have a great time on your upcoming trips.

Mike


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 10, 2016)

We met Frank last December at Ko Olina and want to let everyone know he is a wonderful fella!  We are still fascinated with his living out of Ko Olina year round.  So if you folks have time, you should meet up with him just to say hi.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

I would have to put in another kudos for Frank. Absolutely one of the most interesting timeshare owners I have met and was blown away by what he has done with his ownership / mostly permanent residency at Ko Olina. A wealth of knowledge and so friendly & welcoming. He truly exudes the meaning of Ohana and I now look forward to seeing him each time I go back. It's like visiting an old friend. He would be a Marriott / TUG ambassador in my mind.

I loved trading information with Frank. Great guy and wonderful person to sit and have a drink with. Always interesting things to learn from him. Don't miss the opportunity to sit down with him and ask him about timesharing - will impress even the most veteran owners with the things he has done ! Full time timesharing in your home town.


----------



## silentg (Jun 11, 2016)

crf450x said:


> We have been here since Sunday and leave for maui sat. Tomorrow night would work better for me as well. What time works for everyone. Same time of 8pm at the marketplace?



We are going to Maui on Saturday too. Maybe we could meet up? We don't plan as many excursions . Staying at Maui Hill, Maui Lea
Silentg


----------



## crf450x (Jun 11, 2016)

Sure. We will be leaving for the Marriott Maui Ocean Club Sat evening.  Anytime should be good for a meet up.


----------



## silentg (Jun 11, 2016)

crf450x said:


> Sure. We will be leaving for the Marriott Maui Ocean Club Sat evening.  Anytime should be good for a meet up.



We are staying at Maui Lea at Maui Hill. This is our first trip. I'm wondering if we met you at the bus shuttle last night?
Silentg


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 11, 2016)

Quadmaniac said:


> I would have to put in another kudos for Frank. Absolutely one of the most interesting timeshare owners I have met and was blown away by what he has done with his ownership / mostly permanent residency at Ko Olina. A wealth of knowledge and so friendly & welcoming. He truly exudes the meaning of Ohana and I now look forward to seeing him each time I go back. It's like visiting an old friend. He would be a Marriott / TUG ambassador in my mind.
> 
> I loved trading information with Frank. Great guy and wonderful person to sit and have a drink with. Always interesting things to learn from him. Don't miss the opportunity to sit down with him and ask him about timesharing - will impress even the most veteran owners with the things he has done ! Full time timesharing in your home town.



Ditto, met Frank in Jan 2015.  Great guy.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 11, 2016)

silentg said:


> We are staying at Maui Lea at Maui Hill. This is our first trip. I'm wondering if we met you at the bus shuttle last night?
> Silentg


I did not take any shuttle bus yesterday.


----------

